# Craftsman /Sears 19.5 Mod 944.600892 Briggs



## dirtyhands yet (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi folks
This machine erratic , back fires a bit , lagging , cutting out.
Not sure where to start- are there any online Briggs n Strton trouble shooting repair manuals round about?
Gonna try fresh gas check plugs etc
Ddont know how to adjust carb

Thanks for your help


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

drain old fuel from tank and carb. then remove carb from the motor. Obtain a rebuild kit if available from your local small engine shop. Try rebuilding the carburetor, or just remove the float bowl, clean out the jets, needles, the float bowl, and install a new needle and seat. Just a good place to start. Also clean out the motor housing to ensure nothing is interfering with performance. There are a ton of things you can do to fix the back firing and others. Usually the carb will need to be looked over. 

And finally, what is a saw doing on the hood? and a log doing on the back? There is a lot of weight on that machine and the motor is working extra hard to pull it around. Welcome to TF, enjoy your stay. Thanks for the post. I hope this helps.

Ben


----------



## dirtyhands yet (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Ben
got some fresh gas and a small engine book in town so if the weather holds we will get started
The saw is in a box on the hood for hualing gear up into the back of our property where I have a small wood lot. Quite a side hill here so added chains and weights for traction
The engine pulls good when its working right but you are right - the craftsman was never but for my kind of use
the frame has warped and bent from banging away at winter snow and ice so had to reinforce it with bed irons
I hual the wood down in a home made trailer from an old aircraft undercarriage 
the log is firewood from the trailer in this picture that worked its way fwd down hill
thanks again I will keep you posted
and the other pic is of a little tractor i picked up at the dump


----------



## dirtyhands yet (Apr 26, 2009)

oops
heres the pic of the craftsman with the trailer wood
nice pine that the last windstorm brought down


----------

